# prewar cyclelock repair



## TheDXjedi (Apr 22, 2015)

Anybody know how to remove the fork lock mechanism so i can try and repair it  i got the broken key out and made a new key. The cylinder turns but the pin doesnt move any help will be greatly apreciated  thanks


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 22, 2015)

Try contacting member WES PINCHOT.  He repairs the locks and has keys.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 23, 2015)

I posted a how to on my site.

http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/Misc/cyclelock.htm


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> I posted a how to on my site.
> 
> http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/Misc/cyclelock.htm




I used this method but exchanged the hole drilled in center of the cap for a small edge slot cut with a Dremel mini cut disc (similar to a pop-off back a watch uses). But those instructions did help me fix my lock. It's not difficult to fix these so much as it is tight and somewhat delicate work.


----------

